# Meghan in the same boat as the rest of us US expats



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

A propos of absolutely nothing, I thought some of you US expats out there might appreciate the recent report about the situation for the Duchess of Sussex and the soon-to-appear little sprog. 

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/04/08/uk/meghan-harry-royal-baby-us-tax-intl-gbr/index.html

What must her tax returns look like?


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Hacks and tax advisers have been trying to drum up public interest in the Sussex tax affairs ever since the pregnancy was announced - without much success, other than from US expats.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, I sort of doubt that she (or the new baby) will have any real problem paying for the "best" tax advice and preparation on the planet. And, the $2350 fee to renounce is chump change for either of them. However, it may bring the matter of the screwy US tax laws to the attention of some of the folks "back home." Not that anything is likely to change.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Actually, I sort of doubt that she (or the new baby) will have any real problem paying for the "best" tax advice and preparation on the planet.


Exactly. It's a non-problem. 



> And, the $2350 fee to renounce is chump change for either of them. However, it may bring the matter of the screwy US tax laws to the attention of some of the folks "back home." Not that anything is likely to change.


I'm quite optimistic that there may be further changes to FATCA, and eventually it will slide into non-enforcement like the rest of CBT.


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

An article about the Sussex baby that for once doesn't exaggerate the US tax obligations or erroneously imply that the tax obligations of the Duchess and the baby will allow the IRS to plough through the Monarchy's finances:



> Baby Sussex, the newborn son of Meghan Markle, Duchess of Sussex, and Prince Harry, will be seventh in line for the British throne. He will also be considered a US citizen from birth by US authorities, regardless of whether paperwork is filed to formalise that status. And, like the other 180,000 US citizens living in the UK, Baby Sussex will be liable for US taxes as soon as he starts having an income.
> 
> US citizens, regardless of where they live, have been taxed on global income since 1962, when the Revenue Act removed the previously unlimited exclusion. While most US citizens living in the UK and other European countries do not actually owe taxes, thanks to double taxation agreements, research by Democrats Abroad shows that many need to pay tax experts more than US$500 per year to arrive at that conclusion, a serious financial burden for many.


https://theconversation.com/royal-b...aLxlnVZqzFtHgJtzaZ4htlOXV5Yzjs1je5y6ncWmBhUtI


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, and somewhere I heard, too, that Baby Sussex won't receive a income just by being part of the royal family - apparently because he's too far down the line or something like that. So maybe he'll just be a dependent on Mom's returns for a while before having to file his own. <g>


----------



## underation (Oct 25, 2018)

Bevdeforges said:


> Yeah, and somewhere I heard, too, that Baby Sussex won't receive a income just by being part of the royal family - apparently because he's too far down the line or something like that. So maybe he'll just be a dependent on Mom's returns for a while before having to file his own. <g>




I believe Granddaddy Wales supports his sons.


----------

